# Utility Bills In Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

If anyone out there in Portugal could give an idea as to how much would I pay for:

- Internet
- T.V
- Cellphone 
- Electricity
- Water

Really appreciate it, it's kind of hard to find online!
thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Endless internet/phone/TV/cellphone options out there and you'll find them by asking that nice Mr Google for something like ISP Portugal but as an example we have a Meo package where we have unlimited very fast fibre optic internet, landline phone with mostly free calls, cable TV that has lots of PT channels but also nat geo, discovery, history etc & 2 sim cards each of which gives us 600 minutes of free calls & 600 free sms messages per month for about €50 per month. 

gas is currently about €20 per 11 kg bottle which lasts 2 of us about 3 weeks for hot water only

Water & electricity obviously vary according to consumption but water is as cheap as chips & electricity also depends on size of your connection but probably currently between €100 - €200 per month or so.


----------

